# Radiators not heating up properly



## greatbake (7 Nov 2012)

Hello all, there has always been an issue with 1 rad or another in our house. Since buying our house we had 3 extra rads installed but now it seems that the 2 rads(original rads) furthest away from gas heater are not heating up like the rest of the rads. Have tried bleeding them but now am hearing different pieces of advice from cleaning out sludge, fitting thermostats to rads to getting a pump. Advice please


----------



## reddanmm (7 Nov 2012)

Hi greatbake i had the same problem and when i rang the plumber  he told me to turn off all the rads and just leave on the cold ones , better to do one cold rad at the time .                         Apparently the blast of heat going in to the rad clears it . It worked a treat for me . Hope it helps


----------



## Subtitle (7 Nov 2012)

We had the same problem a couple of months ago with older radiators not heating up as good as the newer ones we had installed during the summer. We followed the advice of a friend and brought them outside and washed them out with a hose. The sludge inside them  was unbelievable. They now heat up beautifully.


----------



## horse (7 Nov 2012)

You should add a corrosive inhibitor now to preserve them.


----------



## Novaman (7 Nov 2012)

Best get a plumber and he should be able to drain down the system, and get all the rads re-balanced. Also a new pump may be necessary to facilitate the additional rads on the network.


----------



## Subtitle (7 Nov 2012)

see below


----------



## Subtitle (7 Nov 2012)

Novaman said:


> Best get a plumber and he should be able to drain down the system, and get all the rads re-balanced. Also a new pump may be necessary to facilitate the additional rads on the network.


 Only after trying out the 1st two suggestions.
 We had no need to drain the system to clean out the rads. Although we did have to do that when we were replacing some older ones with new ones during the summer.
There is no point paying out your hard earned money for something that is easy to do yourself if you want to.

Horse what is a corrosive inhibitor and how do we apply it to our heating system? Thanks


----------



## greatbake (8 Nov 2012)

Thanks Reddanmm (never thought of that) & Subtitle (will do 1 & 2 as suggested). Hopefully the problem will be solved, if not i shall do as you say Novaman. And whats the best way to apply the inhibitor, Horse?


----------



## Jazz01 (8 Nov 2012)

Hi,

How old is the heating boiler in the house? You mentioned you added 3 extra rads - these new rads or just replacements? If replacements, are they larger than what was there before? Your heating boiler may not be able to cope with the additional load on the system or need a replacement pump.

Are you ok to drain the system / remove radiators / add inhibitors etc? A plumber (though with associated cost) would be best to advise you & they could also run a flush of the system to get out the drudge...


----------



## DrMoriarty (8 Nov 2012)

More here.


----------



## greatbake (8 Nov 2012)

hey Jazz, boiler is only bout 8yrs old but rads are extras, put into converted garage etc. But i don't have a pump unless it's part of the boiler? Kind of turned off asking another plumber coz i've had 2 or 3 over past couple of yrs and none of them helped me properly


----------



## greatbake (8 Nov 2012)

Cheers for that Doc


----------

